# Weruva Wet Food



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

We recently switched our cats to the Weruva brand of wet food and every time we feed them, Odie has her little paws on their feeding platform sniffing away. I was buying cat food the other day and saw that Weruva has a dog line as well. After looking it up, I decided to buy a can of the Paw Lickin' Chicken and see if Odie likes it. 

Holy moly!! I've never seen her eat anything that fast! It was gone in a minute and she's still licking the bowl. Definitely adding this to the rotation as a once in awhile food. 

Does anyone else feed Weruva canned dog food?


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

No I haven't even heard of it! I will definitely look for it when I go to the feed store! Thanks for sharing!  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

4bsingreece said:


> No I haven't even heard of it! I will definitely look for it when I go to the feed store! Thanks for sharing!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


No prob! I love it when I find something that she loves. I have to admit, it actually smells not bad. Haha


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maj (Apr 9, 2013)

morning - thanks for that information - im looking for a better wet food to feed too as i use a combination of dry and wet - but my 2 are quite fussy !! The better wet food they hate so ill go and look to see if this weruva is available in uk


----------



## maj (Apr 9, 2013)

i did a survey of wet foods and applaws came out on top with 19 % protein
weruva which i cant buy in uk has these statistics 
Crude Protein (min)10.00%
Crude Fiber (max)0.50%
Ash (max)1.20%
Crude Fat (min)1.40%
Moisture (max)85.00% 

im sure this will put the cat amongst the pigeons !!!
Im using at the moment aldi dog food !!
earls chicken and turkey foil trays 300 grams at a price of a mere 45 pence !!
heres the statistics
Protein 9.5%
crude oil and fats 5.0%
crude fibres 0.05%
crude ash 2%
moisture 81.0%
Complete and balanced nutrition 
Fortified with essential vitamins and minerals 
Meat traceable back to farms 
Formulated using natural meat pieces 
i feed a mixture of wet and dry - royal canin and aldi - thanks to rolonbuttons im gonna change from royal canin to canagan but i think ill stick with aldi on the wet food - my dogs wolf it down


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Yep...we feed this from time to time. Dogs love it!! And it's grain free. Really a good food all around.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

maj said:


> i did a survey of wet foods and applaws came out on top with 19 % protein
> weruva which i cant buy in uk has these statistics
> Crude Protein (min)10.00%
> Crude Fiber (max)0.50%
> ...


What are the ingredients of the Aldi dog food? 
Most dog food has the correct proportion of protein, but it is very important where it actually comes from. The protein in Royal Canin for example is boosted by adding wheat gluten. So not only is it an ingredient that dogs shouldn't be eating, it is also replacing the meat that should be providing the protein.
Just because it is cheap and from a discount shop doesn't automatically mean it isn't a good food, some of the worst foods on the market are the most expensive. Look at Bakers, doesn't get much worse than that, it gets zero stars on whichdogfood.co.uk, but it is still quite expensive. (Around £30/15kg) RC is another good example of a hugely overpriced food.


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

I would also be interested in the ingredients of aldi wet food - I'd never even thought to look! Is earls the brand? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maj (Apr 9, 2013)

yes earls is the brand and i listed the ingredients above as a comparison to weruva 
this is statistics of weruva
Crude Protein (min)10.00%
Crude Fiber (max)0.50%
Ash (max)1.20%
Crude Fat (min)1.40%
Moisture (max)85.00% 


this is the statistics of aldi foil trays called earls at 45 pence for 300 grams
Protein 9.5%
crude oil and fats 5.0%
crude fibres 0.05%
crude ash 2%
moisture 81.0%
as you can see not much difference between them
half a per cent in protein - crude fibre the same- moisture aldis is lower by 4 per cent but ..0.80 per cent higher in crude ash
this is also stated by aldi

Complete and balanced nutrition 
Fortified with essential vitamins and minerals 
Meat traceable back to farms 
Formulated using natural meat pieces 
Hope that helps you both


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

One thing that I've learned on my quest for a good cat food is that the guaranteed analysis can be super misleading and the minimums and maximums are inaccurate, nevermind the fact that they don't include carbs. You could take two foods with exactly the same guaranteed analysis, but totally different ingredients. Do you have an ingredient list for the Aldi Earls?


----------



## maj (Apr 9, 2013)

.OK got my glasses on they dont make it easy to read do they
COMPOSITION
meat and animal derivatives beef 4 %, minerals, various sugars.oils and fats,derivatives of vegetable origin

ADDITIIVES
preservatives ,nutritional additives,vitamin d,140iu/kg., calcium iodate,anhydrous 0.5mg/kg, zinc sulphate,monohydrate33mg/kg, sodium selenite0.04mg/kg,emulsifiers cassia gum 4.5g/kg
there i think that covers it hope that helps


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

The thing with meat and animal derivatives is, the dog food makers can put anything they like in! So whatever's cheapest at the time, they just chuck in, fur and all! :/ 

For dogs that have problems with specific foods, its a nightmare as you never know what's in the food.

Personally I wouldn't feed any food that had meat and animal derivatives in the ingredients list. I would always look for a named meat to be first in the ingredients list! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~Lucky Chi Mama~ (Jan 3, 2013)

My cats eat Weruva and Moose WISHES he could get at it!


----------

